# إذا كنت متخصص في الميكانيكا فلابد أن تجعل هذا الموقع في مفضلتك



## نايف علي (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموقع يحتوي على العديد من ملفات الفيديو الخاصة بالهندسة الميكانيكية 

أتمنى أن يحوز على رضاكم

http://www.mechanicalengineering.tv/index.php

والله الموفق​


----------



## مهندس وعد (11 يونيو 2009)

will try it .thanks .........


----------



## صقرالكتائب (11 يونيو 2009)

تسلم وبارك فيك ’ نريد عن الاسمنت


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## عمر محمد3 (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (12 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يسلمو *​


----------



## المهندس 2011 (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## الامير 80 (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك..وشكرا على هذا امجهود الرائع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي نايف


----------



## م احمد قدرى (14 يونيو 2009)

الله عليك يا هندسه


----------



## المتكامل (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يونيو 2009)

تسلم على مشاركتك وعطاءك .

تقبل اجمل المنى .



البغدادي


----------



## aboudi_y (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.........


----------



## وائل عبده (16 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووور كتير*​


----------



## حسين العكمى (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## عـلـي (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف علي (8 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم إخواني الميكانيكيين


----------



## أسد الله (8 يوليو 2009)

_والله ماقصرت وتسلم هاك الايادى مشكــووووووووووووووووـــــور_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي نايف على هذا الموقع


----------



## مساعد فني (8 يوليو 2009)

تسلم أياديك
فعلا موقع يجي منه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمراء عدن (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ناصر عون (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## نايف علي (8 يوليو 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً إخواني الفضلاء


----------



## زكرياجبر (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجعلة الله فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## مهندسة توتا (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fmharfoush (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Hydra (8 يوليو 2009)

فعلا الموقع مميز, بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م. يامن خضور (22 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hamadawa (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## فراس قزما (22 يوليو 2009)

*الهندسة الميكانيكية*

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة 
أود الإستفسار عن ألية عمل كاسر ضغط الماء المستخدم للوصل بين دار مياه الإستخدام ودارة الميكانيك


----------



## ahmed elhlew (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## بُلو (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (22 يوليو 2009)

جهد طيب جدا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نايف علي (31 أغسطس 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً......................


----------



## Assasla (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك .................................................


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أغسطس 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> هذا الموقع يحتوي على العديد من ملفات الفيديو الخاصة بالهندسة الميكانيكية ​
> أتمنى أن يحوز على رضاكم​
> ...


 
1- تم إضافته للمفضلة
2- حاز رضى الجميع.


بارك الله فيك مهندس نايف علي.

حقيقة موقع جميل .. ومفيد ..

وفقك الله لكل عمل طيب وقول مفيد وفعل محمود.

وسحورا هنيئا.. فقد شارفت صلاة الفجر هنا في جدة. 
​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الغالى


----------



## محمد ولي (31 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اراس الكردي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم
يبدوا ان الرابط شغال عند الاخوة
لكنه للاسف لم يعمل عندي
فارجوا وضع رابط اخر ان وجد
ولك مني كل الشكر و التقدير​


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك........... موقع جميل


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a.ash (4 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## سلمان 333 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل عندي وقد جربته في اكثر من متصفح؟؟؟؟


----------



## engghost (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري فتح الموقع , 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engghost (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## هادي اليماني (6 سبتمبر 2009)

واضح فى مشكلة 

ولكن جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..وشكرا


----------



## شكري سليمان (8 سبتمبر 2009)

Nothing is found in your file? what is the reason? Thanks.


----------



## وائل عبده (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اااااااااااااا


----------



## فهد الثاني (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك ...


----------



## فرافيرو56 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الموقع الخطير ده، الله ينور عليك ، افادني جداً ، لك عظيم الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## المهندس عمر الحجاو (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد هايل اوى وشكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## s_mohmd (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## eng_samirovic (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم محمد محمود (19 سبتمبر 2009)

حسنا انا لا اخالف شروطكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هدا المجهود ، وتقبل تحياتي،،


----------

